# Jupiter 2 arrival estimate?



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Is there any updated schedule of when the Jupiter 2 will arrive in the U.S.? I think that this is going to be a TRUE "grail kit" for years to come.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Your right about that !!!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

just read this on a yahoo forum:

"I just got word yesterday, the Jupiter 2 Moebius models are in the warehouse and shipping tomorrow! Im getting 20 and will post a video of the unboxing and parts when they come in!"

some guy named Scott B


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tower Hobbies/Great Planes says mid/late December... but they are very pokey when it comes to new releases. Last time, Phonenix/Imex in Florida got the big Seaviews before any other place I knew of.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They are still working through customs as of this morning. They won't be in my warehouse until Monday at the earliest. Should be shipping to distributors early next week unless there is a customs hold up.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Frank,
A personal thanks from me for taking the extra steps to strive for a pre-Christmas availability for this much anticipated kit. Not only is it smart business, but also another example of the consideration you extend to your customers. I suspect that there will be quite a few middle aged "kids" who will be both excited and appreciative in the weeks to come.
Ron G.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ron Gross said:


> Frank,
> A personal thanks from me for taking the extra steps to strive for a pre-Chrismas availability for this much anticipated kit. Not only is it smart business, but also another example of the consideration you extend to your customers. I suspect that there will be quite a few middle aged "kids" who will be both excited and appreciative in the weeks to come.
> Ron G.


Amen!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

And How!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Mega Dittos!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:woohoo:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Ron Gross said:


> ...I suspect that there will be quite a few middle aged "kids" who will be both excited and appreciative in the weeks to come.
> Ron G.


_OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!! OH BOY!!!. _Repeat, if desired.

Is this a sufficient expression of exuberance?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Yes thank you, I also want to say a special thank you to you RON for all of the research and work YOU have done on behalf of the Jupiter 2 as a modeling subject for so many years. Your expertise & knowledge of the Jupiter 2 has contributed GREATLY to making the Jupiter 2 become a model of CORRECT dimensions ! I appreciate ALL you have done.
Bert


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Moebius said:


> They are still working through customs as of this morning. They won't be in my warehouse until Monday at the earliest. Should be shipping to distributors early next week unless there is a customs hold up.


If they arrived at the Seattle docks I can probably see the shipping containers from my office


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BlackbirdCD said:


> If they arrived at the Seattle docks I can probably see the shipping containers from my office


That's where they are, go over and rush them along!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

The Jupiter 2 has Landed! Far Out!:thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Moebius said:


> They are still working through customs as of this morning. They won't be in my warehouse until Monday at the earliest. Should be shipping to distributors early next week unless there is a customs hold up.


and where is this warehouse and when do you get to work on Monday (-:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Moonman27 said:


> The Jupiter 2 has Landed! Far Out!:thumbsup:


More like it is in a holding pattern, until it touches down at your pad.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

This has been a very long time coming - and I extend my deepest thanks to all those involved who helped make it happen. It's been a long 40 years...

Hitch


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Moebius said:


> That's where they are, go over and rush them along!


Every Jupiter 2 (from the first shipment anyway) is sitting somewhere in the lighted areas below. This is a shot of the Port of Seattle, taken from my new office on the 16th Floor of The Exchange Building. I love my new job if only for the view 










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2802/4161908926_91362e0244.jpg


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*yep, there they are!*

Yep, I can see them from here. The four tanker from the bottom. Glad they got past the Somali pirates!! Oops, wrong ocean.





Glad everything is going well. Way to go....to ALL who have been involved.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Paid for my preorder from Culttvman this morning and Steve says he is expecting them the week of the 14th! Lets hope Santa can get them on his sleigh and delivered in time for Christmas!:thumbsup:

Once again thanks team Moebius for the most anticipated kit of 2009! Some of us have been waiting for more than 40 years! Feliz Navidad! Merry Christmas Moebius! :wave:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmm got my email from cultvman today.. its to pay for the preorder, however they are NOT guarenteeing them for christmas, due to the large number of orders!

So. Do I cancel with them, and try to order elsewhere, or just pay, and hope that I'm one of the lucky chosen people who gets it in time to be under the tree?


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

In Canada, I will have to wait for a second custom stop...... Nothing is certain for Chrismas...

Gaétan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im not big on pre ordering. Even at the wholesale level I dont do it. Ultimately everyone gets the kits in stock at essentially the same time. I buy from three or four places that handle Moebius and they will probably all get them within the same week. Now if I buy from CA it can take 7 full days on the truck to reach FL. But if I order from say Imex i get the kits the very next day. So even if they got the kits a few days later... the one day delivery time makes them first choice.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I've always had good luck with cultvman, but needless to say, that email concerned me. My wife gave me the old polar J2 for one christmas, and then followed that up with the chrome edition another christmas.. she really wanted to have it for this christmas, and told me to preorder it and just stick the unopened box in her closet.

I can't pull a preorder from them. I'll just pay, and we'll cross out fingers and hope for the best.

Worse case, it'll be an early Birthday present instead.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

gareee said:


> I've always had good luck with cultvman, but needless to say, that email concerned me. My wife gave me the old polar J2 for one christmas, and then followed that up with the chrome edition another christmas.. she really wanted to have it for this christmas, and told me to preorder it and just stick the unopened box in her closet.
> 
> I can't pull a preorder from them. I'll just pay, and we'll cross out fingers and hope for the best.
> 
> Worse case, it'll be an early Birthday present instead.


I've always had good luck with CultTVMan as well, and I just paid for the three I ordered as gifts, and yeah I'm concerned that they won't make it for the holiday, but I have a feeling they will. Don't know why.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

With the economy the way it is, I just needed to feel like I'm backing someone who has taken good care of me in the past, instead of giving my business to someone else. I can live without having it under the tree if I have to, but I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable living with myself cancelling the preorder, and oreding it from someone else, even if it was under the tree on christmas morn.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

gareee said:


> With the economy the way it is, I just needed to feel like I'm backing someone who has taken good care of me in the past, instead of giving my business to someone else. I can live without having it under the tree if I have to, but I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable living with myself cancelling the preorder, and oreding it from someone else, even if it was under the tree on christmas morn.


That's what I like to see-someone with integrity!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, I can't be a slacker all the time.. LOL!

Its not like I'm going to start building a J2 on christmas day anyway.. but the wife really wanted it if possible, because a J2 under the tree has a bit of a christmas tradition now.. LOL!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I also have just paid my preorder at culttvman but, living in Brazil, that means that I'll only put may hands on it by january. 

A friend at Katy - TX, who is charge to send the J2 for me (Steve don't shipp to Brazil) will have the honor to handle the kit first.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

gareee said:


> Well, I can't be a slacker all the time.. LOL!
> 
> Its not like I'm going to start building a J2 on christmas day anyway.. but the wife really wanted it if possible, because a J2 under the tree has a bit of a christmas tradition now.. LOL!


Since it is Christmas time now, have a little faith!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*the word came down*

got word from the Culttvman, time to pay up. Moebius, steve, paypal, all making money off me and I coodnt be happier. Thanks for making this kit (-::hat:


----------



## Punchcard76 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll just postpone my Xmas until my J2 arrives !!! :jest:

:woohoo:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They cleared customs on Friday, they will start shipping out of Seattle on Tuesday. A lot of the mail order guys like CultTVMan have plenty on order, so I imagine they'll be busy packing boxes for a while. It's a lot to go through. If you have a preorder with someone, try to keep it. A lot of guys order these based on their preorders, and if not picked up it's more inventory they paid for that's not sold. Tough in this economy. I'll be honest for the guys that think they'll be everywhere: Distributor orders have been light. We have plenty coming in in anticipation of holiday demand, but turn around time to restock distributors makes it tough to guarantee a second shipment before Christmas!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Just a quick note guys. We'll get them out as fast as humanly possible and we're looking to bring in extra help to do it. But the reality is we don't know exactly when the kits will get here. If we don't get them until the end of next week, then it's going to be hard to get them all out the door and to everyone for Christmas. 

Shipping to the Western and far Northern US will have to go parcel post as it would cost $30 or more to send Priority. Unfortunately, Parcel tends to move slower than Priority. If you live in the Southeast US, you have a better chance of a Christmas arrival.

Plus, we are essentially cramming 2 months worth of business into the 10 shipping days before Christmas....

Now you know what we're up against and why I can't promise Christmas delivery. I'd much rather be honest and up front about it, rather than make empty promises.

As to whether or not you should preorder, here is what I can tell you. I buy a huge volume of kits. HUGE. I base those purchases on what my customers preorder. My purchases make up a substantial part of the production runs for many of these kits and companies like Moebius (and others) use my preorder numbers to help determine how many kits to produce.

I hope that helps explain things. See you around.

Steve


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

All things considered, it sounds to me like everyone's best choice is to stay with their original plan and not try to second guess in an effort to move things along a little faster. I have confidence that the best and most experienced people around are doing all they can to make it a Merry J2 Christmas. Even if the actual day is missed in some cases, all involved will have given it their best shot, and there's not much more that anyone can ask for. If it's a few days late, just look at this year as offering an extended Christmas...
Ron G.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Guys
As of today, we've been waiting 44 years, 2 months and 22 days for this kit. A few more days won't hurt. I wonder how many of us on this board weren't even born when Lost in Space came on the air Sept. 15, 1965?

Jeff
PS - I was, though.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just remember, the 12 days of Christmas begin on Christmas day and continue for 11 more! I will take my Jupiter 2's over 11 lords a leaping any day!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the reply here, Steve. I understood where you were coming from in the email you sent, and completely understand the work load you guys are going to have, and even worst the week before Christmas whne you guys ALSO have holiday shopping to do as well.

I just couldn't live with myslef not getting mine from you.. as I said, I'd rather have it from you after the fact, then order from someone else, and have it looking me in the face on Christmas morning, making me feel like a heel.

Christmas will be fine, with out without it, and if it doesn't make it in time, I'll still have something else to look foreward to.

BTW, since yer replying here, will the protector be making it in time, and do you know the release date of the dragon wagon? I searched but couldn;t locate the release date for that anywhere on the web.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

This anticipation is kind of a fun thing.......We're all turned once again into kids awaiting our version of the rough rider B B gun (Jupiter 2) as in the Christmas Story movie.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well if you use the Julian (I think its that one) calendar, its a month off so you have until the end of January.

Thats why the great October Revolution in Russia is also in November!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, the Roman's screwed up the calendar when they added months for Julius (July) and Augustus (August) Ceasar, bumping SEPTember (7), OCTober (8) NOVenmber (9) and DECember (10), to 9, 10, 11 and 12. Man, the Jupiter 2 really needs to get here soon....we need something better to do!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So Ron,

How about the "Hero Gear" ???? where do I go to get in line for a set or two?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ive got mine on order at my local Hobby Shop, which happens to be a major distributer for Moebius...In any event, as Someone pointed out earlier, who cares if you DON'T have it for Christmas day???

Personally, I am Happy to know it is Finally here(in a matter of speaking),And Gratefull to all involved that made this child hood dream happen in the first place:thumbsup:

I probably won't start building it untill after the Holidays anyway(yeah right), while I wait for the after market stuff from ParaGrafix and VoodoFX!!!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info Steve! We know you will do all you can and that all anyone can expect from anyone! I always buy my Moebius kits from you as well as other sci-fi/horror stuff. I like dealing with someone who I can count on and you have not let me down yet! A few days after Christmas is fine. If its sooner..great! As long as the eggnog does not run out I'm Ok ! :wave:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Y3a said:


> So Ron,
> 
> How about the "Hero Gear" ???? where do I go to get in line for a set or two?


Y3a,
I just talked to Paul, and he is going to post something on that subject later today. In fact, I may bring the thread back up first, as I have something to say about the product also. So stay tuned...
Ron G.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Ron,

Are you a contractor who did the research, like Gary Kerr for Round 2's big TOS E and Tom Sasser for Polar Lights's big refit? Or do you work for them directly, like Frank and Dave or the Round 2 guys, and one of the guiding spirits of this new Golden Age of Styrene?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Kit,
I'm basically a free lance artist, although my loyalties are definitely in the direction of Frank and Co. these days. One exception would be that I am also the technical artist for renowned scientist and science educator Dr. Shawn Carlson, but that's a completely different field (http://www.labrats.org)

Remember that these model kit companies are relatively small, and they can only afford to employ so many people outright. As far as the "guiding spirit" thing is concerned, I'll leave it to others to judge that. I designed the PL kit, and served as an adviser to Gary on this one.
Ron G.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Labrats" is very impressive and I hope that it is effective in fostering future scientists.
For most of us on this message board, I think that the closest we had to it was the Bell Laboratory Science Series, with good ol' Professor Research.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bell_Laboratory_Science_Series


----------



## New Van Man (Jul 23, 2003)

NTRPRZ said:


> Guys
> As of today, we've been waiting 44 years, 2 months and 22 days for this kit. A few more days won't hurt. I wonder how many of us on this board weren't even born when Lost in Space came on the air Sept. 15, 1965?
> 
> Jeff
> PS - I was, though.


I was 3 months and ten days away(yes,it is THAT date).


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

New Van Man said:


> I was 3 months and ten days away(yes,it is THAT date).


Must be nice to be that young!

Jeff


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*The Eagle has landed!!! Its at my Local Shop right now!! 

Can't wait to see it!* :woohoo:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

what shop , where are you located


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

North of Seattle  The only place to live :thumbsup: ....psssst...plus its over to the right under JOIN DATE and LOCATION.

GALAXY HOBBY! The winner of the best Hobby Retail nation wide in 06! We have the equivalent of two Ilse of just Sci-Fi / animation / Dino kits alone and half the shop is Plastic kits! and EVERY brand of paint you can think of including alclads, one Ilse of tools and a great team of sales reps to boot! 

Our monthly Sci-Fi meetings are held there, In fact tomorrow is our annual Xmas gathering at a 35 yr old Pizza Parlor just down the street. The New J-2 will be there for sale and an opened kit to squint at.
We also get a 10% discount as members of Sci-Fan. They sent out a mass e-mail to all of us today stating the kit's in and is at 104.00.

*Pizza, beer and Sci-Fi what can be better?* ( other than sex )


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im in New Jersey. I guess it will be at least another week for me. Oh well as long as I get it before Xmas, that would be great


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

No reason why you should not...if they came here today that means they were shipped out east yesterday as well. A very merry Xmas in deed....and just because its such a naughty word these days I'm gonna say it again!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!*
YOU OLD BUILDING AND LOANS YOU!


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*J-2*

I am in Prairieville, Louisiana, so i should see it pretty soon i hope. I will post pics once it comes in


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

These kits are moving to wholesale distributors all across the country by truck from Tacoma. 
So figure time for a truck to get from Tacoma to - say Carollton Texas (one big distributor) Champaign IL (2 BIG distributors there) or to New Jersey (another big distibutor there).. (REMEMBER we've just had one big NASTY winter storm - that didn't help!)- 
Then after the kits get to the distributor you have to allow time for them to get out to stores...( another 3-5days if the store has them on pre-order)
I spent almost 30 years in the retail side of the hobby business - I know how long it takes kits to get to stores in Indiana from the docks in Tacoma... 
Just be patient guys it may take as long as a couple of weeks yet for everybody to start seeing these kits on shelves at the local hobby store..Especially if your are on the East Coast...
If I read the callendar correctly that still means that there is a reasonable possibility that alot of you can have one by Christmas...No promises.. just the possibilities!

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It can take a good 7 business days on the truck to go from CA to NJ


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

...or as a wise man once put it "They'll get here when they get here."


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

So, for those of us in California, it might be likely to see them somewhat sooner?

Bryan


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

One would think so. 

You can get yours today from Galaxy Hobby!....they have 12 at this time.

( I get no spiffs, discounts or doodoo for saying so ) they are on the web and on eebay. )


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Great news! Even though Steve is in Georgia and I'm in California and I was going to get 2 of them anyway, when my LHS has it, I'll pick it up from them and the one from CultTV man will be my MIB kit for the next year until I get all of the accurizing stuff for it! :woohoo:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

BINGO! "They'll get here when they get here!"
That's what I used to tell customers when I worked in a Hobby shop...
After experience taught me that nothing in this business ever comes out ahead of schedule!

Dave


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

What's the list price on these? I paid $82.50 for mine through Diamond Distrib., delivered to my door, via my online comic shop.

Probably will be delivered on Dec. 28th (w/my comics and stuff).

g.





fluke said:


> North of Seattle  The only place to live :thumbsup: ....psssst...plus its over to the right under JOIN DATE and LOCATION.
> 
> We also get a 10% discount as members of Sci-Fan. They sent out a mass e-mail to all of us today stating the kit's in and is at 104.00.
> 
> *Pizza, beer and Sci-Fi what can be better?* ( other than sex )


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Retail is 109.99. Shipping is a killer, they are big!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Retail is 109.99. Shipping is a killer, they are big!


Hmmm..

Looks like I'm doing OK on this then. Gotta love Diamond. :thumbsup:


----------

